
Why is America more tolerant of inequality than many rich countries? - charlysl
https://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2017/12/capital-question
======
siruncledrew
Some additional observations:

1\. The US has the largest population of any OECD country (roughly 2.5x Japan
or Mexico's populations). In pure numbers, this means the US has a lot of
people in lower economic standings, which makes the problem hard to solve.

2\. The American capitalist system differs in it's approach to inequality than
many of the governments in Europe. It's hard to not take governments into
account when discussing views on inequality.

3\. The American "work ethic" favors striving to become rich; therefore,
personal gain is a desired outcome of the process, and less attention is given
to the effects it has on others.

------
charlysl
If TE paywalls you, just google the title

